# Fatty Lump on Outside of Knee?



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

hard to say with out seeing it, or feeling it but.....

It could be a lipoma (collection of fat cells) or...

Hematoma (collection of blood outside of blood vessels)...with a hematoma, treat as with....Rest, Ice (cold hose), and compression. She could have gotten kicked, or bumped herself, and you weren't aware, but burst some blood vessels diuing the incident.

Both are harmless, and generally go away on their own, or, remain, and are more a blemish than anything. (hematomas usually go away, but the odd one stays....just isn't as large as the initial bump.

That being said, may want to get your vet out to check to ensure that there isn't anything seriously wrong...more than likely not, but always safe than sorry IMO


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

dont stressssss

my old horse has that on his left front

it is caused by them laying them when getting up pinching it with the back hoof
so my farrier says\

my vet said leave it it cause no problem at all,

but u can get them removed if u dislike the look, but besides hat its nothin to worry they can come nd go


----------

